# Je suis un pur produit du sud. (FR)



## j-Adore

"Je suis *un pur produit du* sud." 

literally: "I'm a pure product of the southern region / of the nineties etc."

meaning something like: "Ich wurde im Süden geboren und bin auch hier aufgewachsen, daher weiß ich über die Mentalität der Südländer, über ihre Bräuche und Traditionen usw. ganz gut Bescheid. Mein Charakter ist von solchen Eigenschaften geprägt, die die meisten Südländer besitzen."

This usage may not be found in dictionaries, but this expression is basically used in the form of: "un pur produit de + <a particular region / a particular way of thinking / a particular era>". How is this idea naturally expressed in German?


----------



## Frank78

"Ich bin ein Kind des Südens/der Neunziger/etc." - literally:  "I'm a child of the south/the 90s."


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Es geht auch  "Ich bin ein echtes Gewächs des Südens (Hamburgs, Schwedens, ...)." Aber das klingt nicht so idiomatisch. 

Bei den Landsmannschaften (und Städten) kann man sagen, 
"Ich bin Ur-Bayer, Ur-Schwabe, Ur-Münchner"

Zwei sehr gute Einzelfalllösungen:
"Er ist eine echte Großstadtpflanze"
"Ich bin ein echtes Landei." (Eigentlich ein Schimpfwort, kann man aber ironisch ummünzen).


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> "Ich bin ein Kind des Südens/der Neunziger/etc."


 Is there an intensifier that can be added to match the "pur" in the original?

Maybe "Ich bin ein Kind des Südens/der Neunziger/etc.* durch und durch*"?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Is there an intensifier that can be added to match the "pur" in the original?


Ich bin (ein) waschechter Westdeutscher. Wir hatten ja noch nicht einmal Verwandte oder Bekannte in der "Zone".


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich bin (ein) waschechter Westdeutscher. Wir hatten ja noch nicht einmal Verwandte oder Bekannte in der "Zone".


 
Idem: ein  "waschechter Bayer/ Berliner/ Kölner / ........." 


j-Adore said:


> "I'm a pure product of the southern region / of the nineties etc."



Aber "ein waschechtes  Kind des Südens/der Neunziger " funktioniert m.E. nicht so gut, wahrscheinlich weil die Identität eines "Kindes des Südens/der Neunziger" nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie der (_damalige_) Unterschied  zwischen "Westdeutscher/ Wessi" und "Ossi".


ein  "waschechter Bayer/ Berliner/ Kölner / ........." = un Bavarois/ Berlinois/ ..... pur jus.


----------



## j-Adore

Incidentally, an English equivalent is "I'm X <a Parisian / a southerner / a Tokyoite / a city person> born and bred."


----------



## Demiurg

j-Adore said:


> _Ich wurde im Süden geboren und bin auch hier aufgewachsen, ..._


"Gewächs" ist auch eine Möglichkeit:

_Ich bin ein Münchner Gewächs. /  Ich bin ein Gewächs aus der Oberpfalz. _


----------



## διαφορετικός

j-Adore said:


> Mein Charakter ist von solchen Eigenschaften geprägt [...]
> this expression is basically used in the form of: "un pur produit de + <a particular region / a particular way of thinking / a particular era>". How is this idea naturally expressed in German?


Du selbst hast es schon erwähnt: das Wort "geprägt". Ich finde das eine sehr natürliche Variante in der deutschen Sprache.
"Der Süden hat mich geprägt.", "Mein Studium hat mich geprägt.", "Die neunziger Jahre haben mich geprägt.".
Oder, um die Syntax etwas an dein Beispiel anzugleichen (d.h. die "Zeitlichkeit" des Verbs zu vermeiden):
"vom Süden geprägt", "vom Studium geprägt", "von den neunziger Jahren geprägt".


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Du selbst hast es schon erwähnt: das Wort "geprägt". Ich finde das eine sehr natürliche Variante in der deutschen Sprache.
> "Der Süden hat mich geprägt.", "Mein Studium hat mich geprägt.", "Die neunziger Jahre haben mich geprägt.".
> Oder, um die Syntax etwas an dein Beispiel anzugleichen (d.h. die "Zeitlichkeit" des Verbs zu vermeiden):
> "vom Süden geprägt", "vom Studium geprägt", "von den neunziger Jahren geprägt".


 Da fehlt mir wieder das "pur".


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Da fehlt mir wieder das "pur".


Da hast du Recht, das fehlt hier. Vielleicht habe ich es ignoriert, weil es dem Ausdruck einen unrealistischen Aspekt verleiht, den ich unnatürlich finde. Aber kann man das auch mit "geprägt" machen? "vom Süden durch und durch geprägt" - Das klingt nicht ganz richtig, man ist entweder geprägt oder nicht, es gibt keine natürlichen Abstufungen dieses Zustands (man denke an die ursprüngliche Bedeutung von "prägen", dazu passt eine Abstufung nicht).

PS: Man könnte sagen "deutlich geprägt", aber das entspricht nicht der unrealistischen / absoluten Steigerung im französischen Original, sondern die deutliche Prägung ist eigentlich der Normalfall einer Prägung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Im Net gefunden
"er sehe sich von der 68er-Zeit „schwer geprägt“." - das klingt aber m.E. auch nicht sehr gut. 


"Ich _bin sehr stark geprägt_ worden durch die Studentenbewegung 1968."
klingt schon besser. Aber "pur" fehlt immer noch.


----------



## Şafak

Was haltet ihr von "Er ist (ein) reiner Berliner" oder "Ich bin ein reines Kind des Südens"? Oder "waschechter" klingt besser als "reiner"?


----------



## JClaudeK

Übrigens, bis jetzt hat noch niemand die wörtliche Übersetzung erwähnt, die in gewissen Fällen auch möglich ist:


_Der talentierte Gitarrist und Komponist ist ein pures Produkt der Musikszene in Strasburg.  _
_ein pures Produkt unserer Zucht _
_ Austin ist ein pures Produkt der sechziger Jahre _
_Er präsentiere sich als neuer Mann, dabei sei er ein pures Produkt der französischen Elite, _
_Boule-Spieler, verhinderter Frauenheld,            verheiratet, Mitte dreißig, zwei Kinder. Ein pures            Produkt der Provence. _


----------



## j-Adore

"I'm X <a Parisian / a city person / an artist / an actor / a comedian> *born and bred*." 

When you say this in English, the phrase goes beyond its literal sense (i.e. "brought up as such") and also suggests that they *have typical characteristics associated with* X. Which makes it a nice equivalent of "*un pur produit*".

So "ein *geborener *Schauspieler / Südländer" seems to work in some instances?


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> So "ein *geborener *Schauspieler / Südländer  " seems to work in some instances?


Nein. "Er ist ein *geborener* Schauspieler." bedeutet "Er ist fürs 'Schauspielern' *begabt*/ dafür von Natur aus geeignet."

"Er ist ein *gebürtiger* Südländer." = Er ist in einem südlichen Land geboren.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich _bin sehr stark geprägt_ worden durch die Studentenbewegung 1968."


Das stimmt, "stark geprägt" ist ein üblicher Ausdruck, entgegen meiner obigen Behauptung, dass "geprägt" sich nicht mit Abstufungen (oder Steigerungen) vertrage. Aber "absolut geprägt" oder ähnliches könnte man zwar sagen (als vermeintliches Äquivalent zu "pur"), aber es ist wohl unüblich.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Was haltet ihr von "Er ist (ein) reiner Berliner" oder "Ich bin ein reines Kind des Südens"? Oder "waschechter" klingt besser als "reiner"?


"Ein reiner Berliner" würde ich vielleicht auf die "Herkunft" seiner Eltern beziehen; ich finde den Ausdruck nicht eindeutig.
"Ein reines Kind des Südens" finde ich ziemlich passend. Für einen alten Mann würde es aber ein bisschen komisch klingen. "Waschecht" passt wohl nicht ganz, weil es hier nicht um Echtheit geht, sondern um die Intensität bzw. "Vollständigkeit" der Prägung (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe).



JClaudeK said:


> Übrigens, bis jetzt hat noch niemand die wörtliche Übersetzung erwähnt, die in gewissen Fällen auch möglich ist:


Mir kommt diese wörtliche Übersetzung fremdartig vor - als ob deine Beispiele tatsächlich wörtliche Übersetzungen aus dem Französischen wären.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Mir kommt diese wörtliche Übersetzung fremdartig vor  - als ob deine Beispiele tatsächlich wörtliche Übersetzungen aus dem Französischen wären.


Echt? (- natürlich nicht als Übersetzung der Titelfrage geeignet! Siehe #16)
Das steht doch auch im DWDS


> geboren
> <von Natur geeignet, veranlagt>
> _er ist ein geborener Erzähler, Diplomat,                        Schwindler
> Er ist der geborene Schulmeister mit seiner                        Fragerei_
> und hier:
> _ Ebert war vielseitig begabt, ein geborener Musikant,_
> _und zugleich ein geborener Lenker von Menschen
> Alf war ein geborener Optimist und gewillt, alles von der besten Seite anzusehen._
> _Sie sei eine geborene Tänzerin, eine erregend weibliche Frau_



Aber ja, im Frz. gibt es den Ausdruck auch:
"ein *geborener* Schauspieler = un acteur*-né*" als 1:1 Entsprechung (im Gegensatz zum englischen "born and bred", das eine andere Bedeutung hat).


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Echt?


Ich meinte "ein pures Produkt"; das klingt für mich fremdartig:


JClaudeK said:


> _Der talentierte Gitarrist und Komponist ist ein pures Produkt der Musikszene in Strasburg. _
> _ein pures Produkt unserer Zucht _
> _ Austin ist ein pures Produkt der sechziger Jahre _
> _Er präsentiere sich als neuer Mann, dabei sei er ein pures Produkt der französischen Elite, _
> _Boule-Spieler, verhinderter Frauenheld, verheiratet, Mitte dreißig, zwei Kinder. Ein pures Produkt der Provence. _


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich meinte "ein pures Produkt"


Ach so, sorry.

Mir kommt das nicht falsch vor, aber das mag subjektiv sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> als ob deine Beispiele tatsächlich wörtliche Übersetzungen aus dem Französischen wären.



Vielleicht klingt _ein reines Produkt_ weniger "französisch"?

Emmanuel Thibault, geboren 1974, ist ein reines Produkt der legendären Schule der Opéra de Paris.
Doch dieser 2001 für den dritten „Jurassic Park“-Film am Computer inszenierte Kampf ist _ein reines Produkt_ der Fantasie:
Doch ist Macron _ein reines Produkt_ einer guten politischen Kommunikation und vor allem – der Wirtschaftskreise
Diese Behelfslösungen waren _ein reines Produkt_ finanzieller Not, wenn es einer kleineren Gemeinde zwar gelang
Denn tatsächlich war Stalin ein reines Produkt der geschlossenen Welt der Parteizirkel, (Berliner Zeitung)
ein reines Produkt der Unterhaltungsindustrie. (Berliner Zeitung)
die Prager Straße, von der es heißt, sie sei der Stolz der Stadt, ein reines Produkt der Gegenwart (Die Zeit)


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht klingt _ein reines Produkt_ weniger "französisch"?


Nach einigem Nachdenken finde ich, dass ein "pures" oder "reines Produkt" (ich verwende "pur" gelegentlich auch) im Deutschen durchaus so bezeichnet werden kann. Ich verstehe dies aber immer als pejorativ. Verdeutlichendes Beispiel: "Diese Theorie ist ein reines Produkt seiner Fantasie." (Die Theorie enthält also kein Fünkchen Wahrheit.)

Das Wort "pur" oder "rein" sagt mir, dass das Produkt vollständig durch die Produktion definiert worden sei. In diesem Sinn wirkt es auf mich, gerade in Bezug auf Personen, seltsam respektlos - als ob die Person *kein Eigenleben* hätte. In einer Zeitung mag das bei der Beschreibung eines Politikers noch passen, vor allem wenn er einem unsympathisch ist. Aber ich würde das z.B. nie über mich selbst schreiben: "Ich bin ein (reines) Produkt von ... ." (Aus demselben Grund finde ich die Formulierung mit "(stark) geprägt" völlig ausreichend, da braucht man kein "pur" oder "absolut".)

Die Franzosen verstehen ihr "pur produit" vermutlich ein wenig anders, als ich das deutsche "reine Produkt" verstehe. Nun, verstehe ich es falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich verstehe dies aber immer als pejorativ.


_Immer_ ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. Es kommt ganz auf den Kontext/ darauf an, _was_ als "pures Produkt" bezeichnet wird.



διαφορετικός said:


> Die Franzosen verstehen ihr "pur produit" vermutlich ein wenig anders, als ich das deutsche "reine Produkt" verstehe.  Nun, verstehe ich es falsch?


Im Frz. wird "pur produit de" oft als Kompliment verwendet, aber nicht ausschließlich. Auch hier kann es eine pejorative Bedeutung haben, z.B.:
_"Khrouchtchev était sans aucun doute un pur produit du stalinisme."
"Prenez Trump. Un pur produit des réseaux sociaux. Il fait son spectacle comme un clown, un clown sinistre, populiste, raciste." _


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> _Immer_ ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. Es kommt ganz auf den Kontext/ darauf an, _was_ als "pures Produkt" bezeichnet wird.


Das stimmt, es ist ein wenig übertrieben. Aber mir fällt gerade kein Kontext ein, in dem _ein Mensch_, wenn er als "pures Produkt" bezeichnet wird, nicht dadurch abgewertet bzw. entmenschlicht würde (und falls das nicht gemeint sein kann, klingt es (für mich) einfach komisch). Dass das auf Französisch ein Kompliment sein kann, glaube ich dir (und j-Adore) zwar, kann ich mir aber nicht erklären.


----------



## j-Adore

To shed more light, this idea is naturally expressed in French as:


Elle a tout d'une Parisienne (pur jus).

And in English, you can also say: "every inch the Parisian".


----------



## διαφορετικός

j-Adore said:


> Elle a tout d'une Parisienne (pur jus).


pur jus - Französisch-Deutsch Übersetzung | PONS
"Pur jus" wird offenbar als "waschecht" übersetzt.
Das kann man auf Deutsch auch sagen: "Sie ist eine waschechte Pariserin."
Aber das beschreibt nicht die Prägung durch die Herkunft (z.B. Süden) oder andere vergangene Einflüsse, sondern die *Gegenwart*.
Für solche Einflüsse passt das Wort "echt" oder "rein" nicht so gut, da diese Wörter in der Regel auf eine Anwendung in der Gegenwart abzielen.

Wenn man sagen möchte, dass diese Einflüsse aus der Vergangenheit immer noch wirken (d.h. "echt" sind auf diese Weise) - was vermutlich hier die Absicht ist -, dann könnte man sagen: "Ich bin ein Kind des Südens *geblieben*" oder "In meinem Denken und Fühlen bin ich *immer noch* ein echter Südländer".


----------



## j-Adore

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ich bin ein Kind des Südens *geblieben*"



In EN, this is similarly expressed:


She remains/remained every inch the X.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Ich bin immer noch der (oder ein) Bilderbuch-Südländer." (oder "Südländer aus dem Bilderbuch") ? Das klingt allerdings ein bisschen oberflächlich (lustig, ironisch), nicht wie ein Kompliment.


----------



## j-Adore

διαφορετικός said:


> Das klingt allerdings ein bisschen oberflächlich (lustig, ironisch), nicht wie ein Kompliment.



The same goes for "remained every inch the X".


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Es kommt ganz auf den Kontext/ darauf an, _was_ als "pures Produkt" bezeichnet wird.
> Im Frz. wird "pur produit de" oft als Kompliment verwendet, aber nicht ausschließlich.


Nach einigem Nachdenken bin ich zu der Überzeugung gelangt, dass es eigentlich keinen Unterschied in der Gewichtung (positiv vs negativ) des deutschen und französischen Ausdrucks gibt. In beiden Sprachen kommt es m.E. einzig und allein auf die Ergänzung an, die nach "pur produit/ reines Produkt" verwendet wird. Ist der Kontext positiv, neutral oder pejorativ, so ist die Bewertung es auch. 

Nehmen wir "X,  un philosophe anglais, _pur produit _ d'Oxford" (= X,  englischer Philosoph und ein reines Produkt von Oxford"). Ist das als Kompliment (hochqualifiziert, usw.) oder als Kritik (elitär, usw.) zu verstehen? Nur der Kontext kann uns da weiterhelfen.



διαφορετικός said:


> mir fällt gerade kein Kontext ein, in dem _ein Mensch_, wenn er als "pures Produkt" bezeichnet wird


Ein Beispiel findest Du im oben zitierten Text  der Bayrischen Staatsoper (_ Emmanuel Thibault, [....] ein reines Produkt der legendären Schule der Opéra de Paris._ )


Für mich ist eigentlich nur "eingefleischt" pejorativ konnotiert.
_ein eingefleischter Junggeselle, Pedant, Bürokrat_


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Ein Beispiel findest Du im oben zitierten Text der Bayrischen Staatsoper (_ Emmanuel Thibault, [....] ein reines Produkt der legendären Schule der Opéra de Paris._ )


Bestimmt ist dieser Ausdruck in diesem Beispiel nicht pejorativ gemeint, das würde der Kontext ja nicht erlauben. Für mich klingt es aber einfach komisch, unpassend.


----------



## διαφορετικός

j-Adore said:


> The same goes for "remained every inch the X".


Ist auch "je suis un pur produit du sud" ein bisschen lustig, ironisch gemeint? Und "pur jus"?


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ist auch "je suis un pur produit du sud" ein bisschen lustig, ironisch gemeint?


Das kommt ganz auf den Kontext an. 



διαφορετικός said:


> Und "pur jus"?


"pur jus/ pur sucre" kann man mit Augenzwinkern sagen, wird aber auch in "seriösen" Zeitungen usw. je nach dem entsprechenden Kontext verwendet.


> Beispiel: " Pour ces Républicains _pur sucre_, Biden est le seul à pouvoir unifier les modérés de gauche et de droite. "


----------

